# my routine - critique please



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, Im new here:clap2:

I achieve to gain muscle. Unfortunately, there is no squat rack at m gym, only smith machines which I am avoiding to use. Can you be honest and give me feedbacks about my routine?

If there is any better routine without squat rack out there, I would be greatly appreciated to have a look and tell my personal trainer to change it. :tu:

Monday

Light aerobic - swimming

Tuesday

Chest and Biceps

5 minutes on X-Trainer(warm up)

Barbell Bench Press

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press

Dumbbell Fly

Barbell Curl

DB Curl

Wednesday

Light aerobic - swimming

Thursday

Legs and Shoulders

5 minutes on X-Trainer(warm up)

Dumbbells Front Lunges

Dumbbells Front Squats

Dumbbells Shoulders Press

Barbell Front Military Press

Lateral Raise Stand

Saturday

Back and Triceps

5 minutes on X-Trainer(warm up)

Dumbbells Rowing

High Pulley Sel Pull Down

Lat Machine Selection : Triangle Pulldown

Dumbbells French Press - Two Hand

Radiant : Close Grip Push Down

Crunch Bench : Sit Ups

Flat Bench : Leg Lifts

Lower Back Selection : Extension


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont look too bad dude.

you should add in some deadlifts tho.

only thing i`d say is drop isolations and stick to compounds.

but swapping an isloation exercise for a compound one isnt equal cos compounds are more demanding.

so i`d cut the amount of exercises youre doing.

ooh yeah stretch afterwards


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> dont look too bad dude.
> 
> you should add in some deadlifts tho.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply

yeah I could add deadlifts but itd involve the smith machine, my gym does not have the squat rack. I could get different gym but I have got the yearly membership, crap.

Ill do the compound exercises in a couple of weeks :high5:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whys that mate?

isnt there a barbell anywhere?

heres my thinking..

compounds build muscle and isolations shape it(ok dudes shaping is wrong phrase lol but for simple terms it easiest to understand)

you cant shape what isnt there...

true it down to genetics to a degree but i got shape and have never done them.

in fact my legs have shape form doing singles lol go figure..


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

ok i ve jus decided to do stronglifts 5x5, using Steinborn Lift 

lets hope my gym allows it!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`d perfect youre standard deadlift techinique first but thats up to you lol(never heard of it tbh)


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

Build Muscle & Lose Fat Through Strength Training | StrongLifts.com


----------

